# Pooley Bridge, Ullswater - who knows the area?



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2010)

The Missus has booked a cottage in the vicinity of here, next week (Thurs, Fri, Sat).  It looks great.  

I'm panicking slightly about espresso, though.  Are there any good coffee shops in the immediate area?  Anywhere good for breakfast?

Or is it a trip into one of the larger villages?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Feb 9, 2010)

<sticks hand up>
Ooh, ooh, me, I do!

It's ok, reasonably large for a Lake District village. A couple of tea shops and two or three pubs, I think. Don't know whether they'd be open for breakfast though.
As for coffee, I think you'd be at the mercy of the locals. It's therefore unpredictable.

Edit: More importantly, however, you can get up High Street from there. I'm jealous! Enjoy 
Edit again: Ooh, make sure you go to Aira Force, too.


----------



## mack (Feb 9, 2010)

Get an aeropress to take with you!

http://www.firebox.com/product/1320/AeroPress-Coffee-Maker?via=ser

couple of those in the morning and you'll be flying up and down them hills.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> Edit: More importantly, however, you can get up High Street from there. I'm jealous! Enjoy
> Edit again: Ooh, make sure you go to Aira Force, too.


Yeah, yeah, hillwalking, that's the plan.  But good coffee?  _Please_ let there be good coffee!


----------



## temper_tantrum (Feb 9, 2010)

I think perhaps there's a Starbucks concession up Hellvellyn, is that any use to you?!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> I think perhaps there's a Starbucks concession up Hellvellyn, is that any use to you?!


No.  I said _coffee_, not floor sweepings.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Feb 9, 2010)

Heh


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm being too choosy, aren't I?  

OK, what about breakfast?  When we were in Ambleside a couple of years ago there was a cafe attached to a B&B that did a full breakfast for all-comers.  Anything like that in or near Pooley Bridge?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 9, 2010)

it was on a hillside overlooking pooley bridge one twilight that i saw a big cat.  most incredible thing i've ever seen.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Feb 9, 2010)

There may be a couple of places which open for breakfast, but Ambleside is bigger and has more tourist footfall than Pooley Bridge, so don't expect it to be quite as well provisioned.
Are you cottaging? (Fnar, etc) _Edit: Ah yes, just checked your first post again and I see that you are._
If so, the best bet is to stock up en route and do your own brekkie. There's a Booths in Keswick, and another in Windermere. Best chain of supermarkets in the country, lots of local produce etc.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2010)

temper_tantrum said:


> If so, the best bet is to stock up en route and do your own brekkie. There's a Booths in Keswick, and another in Windermere. Best chain of supermarkets in the country, lots of local produce etc.


Ah, OK, that sounds like a plan.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Feb 9, 2010)

While you're there, I don't suppose you fancy buying me some of the goat's cheese with lavender, do you?  I can't get it anywhere else, and it's LUSH.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2010)

I could do.  Sounds...interesting.

Cheers for the advice, btw.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Feb 9, 2010)

No probs. Enjoy  I'm jealous 

Edit: PS. In case you haven't seen it, this is a really good site with photographs of just about every walk route it's possible to do in the Lakes!
http://www.stridingedge.net/

Edit again: Eg. Here's a view looking towards Pooley Bridge, over Hallin Fell, Bonscale Pike and Steel Knotts.
http://www.stridingedge.net/Wainwright Fells/A-L fells/Beda Fell.htm


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2010)

So, I'm off tomorrow.  Can't wait. 

Maybe I'll be snowed in, and have to stay.  Or the Virus might sweep the world, and we'll be left to survive.  In the Land of No Coffee.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 21, 2010)

Had a great time.  Walking in the fells.  Relaxing.  Enjoying the scenery.  We were up on the Roam Road, and in the fells above Ullswater.  It was frosty the whole time, but crisp, fresh and clear.  A bit of snow fell this morning, which seemed to chase everyone off the roads.

There is a good breakfast to be had in Pooley Bridge: at a cafe called Granny Dowbekins.   Very nice, very friendly.  Their espresso is welcome, rather than actually good, though.  The best espresso in the vicinity is to be had in a village store/cafe arrangement in the very small village of Askham.  You can sip your coffee at the same counter as the newspapers and groceries are sold over.  The old guy there is very friendly, too.  In that same village, the Punch Bowl does good bar meals.

I'll definitely go back to the area.  







*The fells above Ullswater.*







*Splashing in the lake.*







*Sorrel tries to get to grips with the DVD player.*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 21, 2010)

Next time you could take a stove-top espresso maker and stick it on that stove.....


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 21, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Next time you could take a stove-top espresso maker and stick it on that stove.....


Well, yes, indeed.  

btw, I see I said we'd been on the Roam Road.    I meant Roman.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 21, 2015)

We're going back for the May weekend. Took us 5 years to get round to it, I see. 

Anything new in the area since then?


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 21, 2015)

I've got a soft spot for Granny Dulbenkin's (sp?) as a place to eat and the coffee wasn't too bad.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 25, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> ...Anything new in the area since then?



Penrith now has a second escalator, and two multi-storey car parks. they do tours... the Howtown Hotel, right down the bottom of road on the east side of Ullswater, is a lovely place to go for a drink or dinner - its in about 1890.

there was still some snow on High Street and Hellvellyn when i was there on Monday. mainly cornices etc.. but it was exquisite.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 2, 2015)

We're off in a few minutes.  See you in the pub.


----------

